

Magic: The Gathering, Evolved - myoung8

I'm sure a lot of people here played this game (and some probably still do). I ended up playing again over the weekend after a years-long hiatus and realized that there might be a big opportunity to create some sort of web-based online trading card game that doesn't suck as much as MtG, ChronX, or Sanctum.<p>If anyone's interested, please ping me (myoung8@stanford.edu or myoung8 on skype)
======
Shooter
I funded a couple guys that wanted to do something like this a few years
ago...but they completely dropped the ball because they were really only
interested in the tech challenges instead of the creative and business
aspects. (They basically made the cardinal geek sin of getting too focused on
the tech instead of customers, so they've been spinning their wheels with a
distributed game server that no one wants instead of working on an actual game
they could sell.)

If you get anywhere with this, shoot me an email. I'd also be very interested
in online murder mystery games.

~~~
NSX2
Hey "Shooter" ... couldn't help but notice your posts seem to filled with "if
any one has any ideas how to solve xyz, shoot me an email" type comments, yet
your profile lists no contact info.

~~~
Shooter
Yeah, fixed.

I was one of the people that thought the email address I put in the YC.News
profile resulted in a visible link.

------
Raphael
Good idea. I am unavailable, but keep us posted on what you come up with! I
see a huge market for this. And the monetization is a no-brainer: sponsored
cards.

------
curi
i don't know about the MtG online interface, but the game itself is very well
done.

